# Just starting out...



## performancejon (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here and have a few questions about getting started. When is the best time to buy new chicks? Can I mix different breeds together or will some breeds fight each other?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard ! I like to get chicks in the spring when it is warmer. As for mixing different breeds, that's me! I have a mixed flock. I love the wonderful colors they are and the different colored eggs they lay. They all have their own personality and behaviors. What kind are you thinking of getting ? Do you want them for eggs or meat? Mine are for eggs and pets.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi and welcome
I'm also new here I've ordered my chicks already but I'm waiting on there DNA sex results before they are shipped.I'm praying they turn out female. Where i live i cant have a roo. But anytime between now and April is a great time to buy them. remember the earlier you buy them the better choices you will have in breeds and colors. What breeds are you considering.? I'm getting silkies ; i am mostly getting them as pets. I just fell in love with the silkie. Are they going to be pets or for eggs or meat birds? I wish you good luck and best wishes!


----------



## performancejon (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you! What breeds do you recommend? We want them primarily for eggs, but I suppose also as pets. Where is a good place to order them from?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

You can order them on line or at swaps or Tractor Supply/Blue Seal stores. Some breeds are better for eggs Rhode Island Reds. Some breeds like Silkies are better for pets. Or you can mix! Have a few of each.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Easter eggers are great for eggs and they're pretty too! Barred Rocks are very reliable too and so are RIR. All 3 make great pets too. Tillie (barred rock) follows me everywhere when I'm outside. Sometimes I don't even realize she's there until I trip over her. She's a lot of company. Loves to converse too. We have some very nice conversations.  Australorps are very docile, good layers, do well in cold weather and with confinement. Good pets. Get your chicks when the weather is warmer. Easier then. I got mine from a nearby feed mill. Ordered them sexed so I had no surprises.


----------



## performancejon (Jan 20, 2013)

What does brooding mean?


----------

